# 1968 Girard-Perregaux - To Be Kept For My 70Th Birthday Present



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I promised myself a little something special for my 70th birthday (which is in August this year) and spotted two watches which fulfilled my particular artistic, technical and financial criteria - and Madame's financial criteria. One is a 1960s 9ct gold Longines in near mint condition - the other is a 1968-ish Girard-Perregaux. It was obvious this afternoon that the Longines will go for silly money - silly for me, anyway - so I made an offer on the Girard-Perregaux, which was accepted.

The bad news is that I promised Madame that I wouldn't actually have it and wear it until my 70th! So, when it comes, I'll take a quick peek to see it's OK, etc. - and then Madame will prise it from my cold, dead hand and hide it from me until the magic date... In the meantime:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Will, it`s obviously worth the wait :yes:

I`m in a similar situation with a watch arriving in the next few days for my 60th in a few months, mine isn`t as cool as your GP but I`m really looking forward it


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Mrs Dobra has done the same to me. I bought a mint Tissot from Bridgeman for a Christmas present ages ago. It was snatched and wrapped.

Mrs Will should take the super prezzi out of your hot and sweaty with immediate effect. Or send it to me for a five year evaluation. :tongue2:

PS lovely watch, lucky boy.

Mike


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice find Will it will make the waiting till August all the more worthwhile to get a beauty like that on your wrist.

It's not to long to wait now


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice prezzie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Very nice indeed, Will - and not to worry, you have plenty of nice vintage watches to keep you happy in the meantime. That is a beauty, though! :thumbup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Now that is nice, you obviously have extremely good taste.

I can't think of a better reason to look forward to a birthday, wear it in good health. :notworthy:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, it arrived this morning - and looks even better than in the pics. I'm allowed to wear it for today - just to check that all is working, you understand - then, kicking and screaming, I have to hand it over to She Who Must Be Obeyed until August.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Will, just a thought â€" does she realise that leaving a Vintage mechanical watch unwound for over two months could cause irreparable damage? :lol:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

AVO said:


> Will, just a thought â€" does she realise that leaving a Vintage mechanical watch unwound for over two months could cause irreparable damage? :lol:


 :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

Great looking watch. Love the simplicity. What's the case size?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

36mm in diameter, excluding crown and lugs.


----------



## BeechCustom (Dec 31, 2013)

Great size!


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh wow, that is pure class. Wear well!


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

That's beautiful - great choice. Why don't you just give your better half another watch to wrap. (My wife says that all old, round faced watches look the bloody same...)


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

digibloke said:


> That's beautiful - great choice. Why don't you just give your better half another watch to wrap. (My wife says that all old, round faced watches look the bloody same...)


Ah well, she takes a real interest in what I buy, so deception isn't possible. She says I can wind it once a week - just to keep it from the irreparable damage forecast by AVO... :yes:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

> For optimum damage limitation a mechanical watch should be subjected to constant positional variation and maintained at a constant temperature by permanent contact with human skin.
> 
> W.W. von Uhrenwangler, 1927


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

AVO said:


> > For optimum damage limitation a mechanical watch should be subjected to constant positional variation and maintained at a constant temperature by permanent contact with human skin.
> >
> > W.W. von Uhrenwangler, 1927


I love ya!  That von Uhrenwangler was some fella...


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Indeed. His "FrauentÃ¤uschenbetriebsanleitung" from which the above is quoted is a masterpiece of its type. Mind you, the German is pretty heavy going as most of the words are longer than the title. 

It presages the later work of Dutch scholar Thijs van Klokkensneeker, which is a mine of useful information on how to conceal important artefacts. A copy is believed to be in the Anne Frank House.


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

You need to wear it now...in the UK you have a 2 in a million chance of being hit by a bus tomorrow


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

My wife is reading thread on her iPad - and laughing like a drain.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Apparently the work by van Klokkensneeker was entitled "Hoe uw vrouw te misleiden (in vierenzestig eenvoudige lessen)" and it is only *believed* to be in the Anne Frank House (and apparently the Rijksmuseum). It appears that the book was so successful that no-one has ever been able to locate it!


----------

